# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  lupus als dagelijkse metgezel

## shirette

Hallo, even voorstellen. Ik ben een onderwijzeres die zonet op pensioen werd gesteld om gezondheidsredenen. Ben reeds 2 jaar op zoek naar een sluitende diagnose, alles wijst in de richting van lupus. Heb dagelijks veel spierpijnen en ontzettend moe. Heb reeds mijn voedingspatroon aangepast (veel fruit en groenten) en ben op zoek naar lotgenoten die info willen uitwisselen. Ben liefhebber van dieren, muziek, natuur, knutselen. Lees graag een mooi boek. Maar bovenal, ik wil terug beter worden en zo hou ik de moed erin.

----------

